

 Why does ctrl+0 zoom to 125% in IE9? - ma2xd
https://plus.google.com/111379969997941217303/posts/BBMf3wDcrVY

======
atesti
Probably because of the DPI settings for your screen/desktop.

Win7 defaulted to large DPI for me because of the pixel size and when I opened
IE8 it was at 125%, too. After changing the DPI setting of the desktop it was
100%.

Of course I don't use IE regularly.

~~~
ygra
That's it, exactly. Makes me wonder they didn't notice.

The screenshot also shows a larger font size than usual on 100 % size (which
was 96 dpi, iirc).

